# BIND9 problems



## ProgrammerGuy (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello everyone

When I was configuring BIND I forgot to uncomment forwarders (did everything else made zone, zone file, rndc-key) and now I can resolve hosts from my domain but can't resolve http://www.google.com ,http://www.yahoo.com...


----------



## SirDice (Mar 27, 2013)

So, what's the problem? Just configure it correctly.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 27, 2013)

Check named.conf(5) for recursion options and permissions.


----------



## johnblue (Apr 1, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> So, what's the problem? Just configure it correctly.


Configure it correctly Ain't nobody got time for that.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFEoMO0pc7k


----------

